# Jennings Speed Star info



## skip5515

*Jennings*

Would need to see the bow, I am sure I could help you out I have been around compounds since 1969, and MFG them from 1972 to 1994 so if you could send me pics of bow to [email protected] I would be glad to try to help you with adjustments. Thanks Skip


----------



## jjpro

The Speedstar is a single cam bow that was made by Jennings in the early Nineties. The cam has three pegs to adjust the string length with. I remember that it has 50% let off. Matter of fact I still have one. Draw weight is adjusted at the limb bolts.


----------



## SHEGGE

I had one. The cam was actully one of the 1st cams from mattews. It has 3 pegs and you can adjust it with 5 positions. go direct to 3 pegs would be 3lenghts and to get the other 2 would be 
Go to peg 3 and have it go around peg 1 and 2.
Go to peg 3 and go around peg 2 only.
Also they did make different cam sizes as I had to swap mine out.
Hope this helps.


----------



## zx10razor

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the help! I prefer to work on my own gear vice just dropping it off at the shop.


----------

